# Musical Instrument rental



## charlesw54 (Nov 6, 2013)

A long shot but ....

A group of us from various parts of the world are visiting Bangkok for a conference in Mid November. We are hoping to put on a bit of a performance as a band. We are all musicians with considerable gigging experience, but we really don't want to lug guitars etc... round the world for a relatively short performance, especially when some of us are going on elsewhere before returning home.

Does anyone know of a company that rents out (decent) musical instruments (guitars, bass, keyboards) for short periods. My experience of this part of the world suggests that there numerous rehearsal rooms with, usually, not great instruments.

I think we have a backline sorted, it is the instruments we are after.

Help anyone?

Chas


----------

